# URGENT please read quiet frantic



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

hey i came home fro mthe pool today this morning my fish was swimmin fine and all around his tank but now hes swimming near then top only on the top not anywhere only at the top hes breathing fine and swimming finejust at the top i thought he was dead but then he started swimming im scared


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

whens the last time you changed his water?


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

wednsday why


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

How big is his tank? He may need a water changing. If ammonia builds up to high,they will stay at the top cause they cant breathe otherwise.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

2.5 gallon


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Maybe do another water change to see if there is any difference.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

thank you dramaqueen can it be swimbladder and what is it


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Maybe,but Id do a water change asap anyways.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

tommrow ok? because tonight its 10:25 pm and im tierd


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Not to sound rude or anything but I've been tired and still got my water changes done.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Um Id do it now. Else you could have a dead fish by morning. Not to be mean.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

thats not rude but im also studying for exams ill clean his tank tommrow. and if its swim bladder how do i fix it because i dnt have a mirror


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

i could? but my mom wont let me clean it ths late or elise i would i make to much noise and everybody is asleap and my dad has a feaver lets all pray for hydro


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Yeah i know the feeling,i have work in the morning but i still get it done. Its a small tank,and wont take long at all. Praying not needed,water change is needed. sorry.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

do you think he will live the nightr intill morning ill clean it first thing. what can i do im not allowed to cleanm it wat shjould i do


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Maybe..if you do it right away..dont feed him tonite...dont want to create more ammonia for him. Id do a 100% on his tank,just to be on the safe side,if you want to wait till morning. Im not sure of your routine,but in a tank that small you should be changing several times a week,at least one full change a week as well.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

If it's just SBD, then fasting for a few days and feeding him some daphnia will help. I've also read on the Jungle Fungus Eliminator that it helps SBD to, so adding that could help. 
I'm sorry you aren't allowed to change the water. Do you have the cup he came in? At the very least to get him out of the water you could fill that cup with room temp water and add conditioner then put him in it. Then you can clean the tank in the morning and put him back in. I don't know if that is the best idea or if anyone would suggest you do it, it's just all I can think of to keep him in clean water for now. 
Good luck!


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

his water is clean i cleaned it 2 days ago but i feed him every 2 days so i would feed him tommrow but i dont think i will now should i out him in a 1/2 gallon now? that might stress him out but i think hes fine just swimming at the top


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Maybe you could do a partial change. Just get a clean cup or the cup he came in and scoop half of the water out then put clean, dechlorinated water back in. That way you wouldn't disturb anyone.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

cup he cam in? my fish cam in a bag they gave him to me in a bag with a hour to get home but i have a 1/2 a gallon i origonally had i can fill that up with warm water and dechlorinat it that im allowed to do and in the morning clean the 2.5 gallon

would that be ok but i dont wanna stress the fish


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

guys my fish is not at the top anymore hes swimming normally do you htink he wasa just chilling here wait no hes back up there


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

hes just swimming everywhere but mostly at the top


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sure he's fine now. You were probably worrying too much about him. He'll be ok. Go to bed.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

but hes still at the top and im super worried i dont htink ill sleep tonight because of my spolied fish im so worried i dont wanna loos another pet today my dog just died but my fish probly is playing with my mind hes usally at the top now but is brefilly comming down and going back up but no matter what ill clean the tank tommrow morning first thing i do before i brush my teeth , shower , eat so hell live


----------



## jonnylaw37 (May 23, 2009)

I had this same problem last week. I woke up one morning and he couldn't swim down, just around the top. I left to get some daphnia at DQ's advice thinking it was a swim bladder problem. When I got back a few hours later, he was fine. Don't know what it was. I think your little guy will be fine, too. If hes still having a problem by morning, then you can be concerned.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

ill clean his tank by mornin but i dont know what that thingy is daphnia and i only wanna buy alittle do i have to quartine him?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Since he is in his own tank, he doesn't have to be quarrantined.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

oh ok good i thought quartined ment jsut put him in a small tank if he ever passes when i buy my next betta ill pick up medicin for next trouble if he ever has it


----------



## Synthisis (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow, change the water. Tell your mother that your fish is ill and this might solve them.

My parents sleep so heavy there could be a battle and they wouldn't wake up.

Stop coming up with excuses and try and help you're fish.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

excuse dont be rude to me i fixed the problem i just forgot to feed him dont be rude to me its just a queestion and im just being respionsible to the rules


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

At the first sign of disease a water is a *MUST*.


----------

